# Graycliff graycliff 1666 Cigar Review - Lots of Pepper, where's the Salt?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found the cigar to taste quite Peppery, but no substance in the rest of the body... The other elements of this stick were as follows... Thick, li...

Read the full review here: Graycliff graycliff 1666 Cigar Review - Lots of Pepper, where's the Salt?


----------

